# How do we calculate the GHZ speed in AMD



## Godhatesusalllll (Apr 4, 2005)

How do we calculate the GHZ speed in AMD.I mean for Example an
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ calculates to how many GHZ ,also
AMD 64FX 55 calculates to how many GHZ
Whay does AMD not specify the GHZ speed.
And lastly what is the latest processor released by AMD and what is its GHZ.


----------



## theraven (Apr 4, 2005)

these should suffice for u
*www.csgnetwork.com/amdprocspeedcalc.html
*www.infopackets.com/freenewsarticles/how+to+calculate+amd+xp+speed+ratings+in+mhz.htm

AMD believes that the mhz of a processor has nuthing to do with its performance ( ok not EXACTLY nuthing , but they mean it doesnt have to depend on the MHz rating)
and they are absolutely correct
AMD processors are RATED PERFORMANCE WISE
this means they rate it acc to the competing intel processor
for eg an amd 2400 competes with the pentium 2.4 ghz !


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2005)

I've often wondered what would happen to AMD's PR system if Intel really stopped pushing the Megahertz myth (as they're hinting even now). How would AMD then label their processors, eh ?


----------



## maverickrohan (Apr 5, 2005)

ehhhhh...............just to correct ravan...................AMD does not name its proccys according to the competing intel proccys but the 3000+ or 3400+ is calculated by keeping the AMD Athlon 1GHz (Thunderbird) as the benchmark threshold...........

Now what that means is that if u clock a Thunderbird @ 3.4Ghz.............it will give the equivalent performance of the Athlon64 3400+ running @ the lower clock speed...........

n i hope this answers pimpoms question to.............


 8)


----------



## Sankalp (Apr 5, 2005)

I didnt know all these things.  Thanks I upgraded my knowledge.

But atleast 1 thing i can tell for sure that  Athlon 64 3000+ runs at 2.0 Ghz


----------



## mamba (Apr 5, 2005)

@sankalp , d00d u never no what the speed of the AMD proccy  ( in ghz ) is , untill u actually find out . 

takin ur case - 
3000+ newcastle - 2.0 Ghz
3000+ winchester - 1.8 Ghz

similarly -
3200+ newcastle - 2.2Ghz
3200+ clawhammer n 3200+ winchester - 2.0 Ghz

so u c , amdz naming is not a constant n varies according 2 the proccy family .


----------



## amey_dude (Apr 6, 2005)

@mamba : Well actually amd's naming is constant 

U see that the 3000+ newcastle is @ 2.0GHz and 3200+ newcastle is @ 2.2GHz

Also if u consider about winchester then 3000+ winchester is @1.8GHz and 3200+ winchester is 2.0GHz

So its constant in the proccys family


----------



## mamba (Apr 6, 2005)

@amey_dude ,  herez what sankalp said - 


			
				Sankalp said:
			
		

> But atleast 1 thing i can tell for sure that  Athlon 64 3000+ runs at 2.0 Ghz


what else do u expect , obviously , in the same proccy ' family ' speed ( in Ghz ) will increase as u go up the ladder . 
what i was pointing out 2 him was that u cant cross-compare the procciez , w.r.t their speeds , in diff ' familiez ' . that a 3000+ newcastle is diff frm a 3000+ winny , so u never no how much speed ur getting ( again in Ghz ) untill u no the whole info bout ur proccy . 

so c 4 urself , what i wrote - 


			
				mamba said:
			
		

> so u c , amdz naming is not a constant n varies according 2 the proccy family .


m talkin bout comparing procciez , cross-family . 
get it


----------



## amey_dude (Apr 6, 2005)

@mamba: ok ok mamba now i got it !!! I thought u were saying something else, well sorry about that


----------



## Sankalp (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanx Guyz for correcting me 8)


----------



## mamba (Apr 7, 2005)

@amey_dude , nothing 2 b sorry bout dude . **** happens , ppl got on 2 me , when was a n00b    . this is what a forum is 4 , stating ur opinion n correcting others . 

  cheerz


----------

